# Annecy



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Well what can I say? I'm currently driffting about in a 10ft inflatBle dinghy smack in the middle of lake Annecy. We were going to leave yesterday as weather a bit naff but it's ok now. Mrs d back at van so all on me own. It's so peaceful out here just watching the paragliders and the odd water skier.

Wish Id brought some food and drink though and I could do with a loo on here. Daren't stand up and christen the lake as if I fall in I'll not get back in.

Anyone else out here? If your at work. So sorry


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

watch out for the trip boats!

which site are you on? 8)


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Wow, respect mate, you have internet connection from an inflatable in the middle of lake Annecy :lol: :lol: 

Enjoy

Trevor


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Yeah the do bounce you about a bit.

We are on the farm aire at the bottom end of the lake which is smashing. £9 Inc services And hookup. I got a few funny looks when I strApped the boat on the back of the bike this morning.

Winds getting up. Bit choppy. MAnaged to have a pee though! Very dodgy. Could have been the last post!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Yep I think it must be a first. Posting from the middle of a lake in France.

I've never had a good word to say a out Vodafone or the iBone but the phone and data traveller have been superb on this trip. 3g as well!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Some pics from this morning.


----------



## catzontour (Mar 28, 2007)

At home in central England in the rain earlier today, I was fed up when I read your post from the middle of the lake. 

Now I've seen the pictures, I'm really fed up!!  

Enjoy your trip and keep posting from unusual venues  

Catz


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

catzontour said:


> At home in central England in the rain earlier today, I was fed up when I read your post from the middle of the lake.
> 
> Now I've seen the pictures, I'm really fed up!!
> 
> ...


Ha Ha! a Challenge!

Would have posted from the top of Mont Blanc the other day if the cable car hadnt been broken and it wasnt cloudy at the top.

Sorry didnt mean to rub it in. Honest!

Cheers
BD


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

it's made my screen go funny though are the pics too big or something?

Was it just made bigger for emphasis? yes am pig sick too rain is streaming down the windows oh its only July shurrup will ya!

Greenie :wink:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

greenasthegrass said:


> it's made my screen go funny though are the pics too big or something?
> 
> Was it just made bigger for emphasis? yes am pig sick too rain is streaming down the windows oh its only July shurrup will ya!
> 
> Greenie :wink:


Yeah sorry I forgot to resize them so they screw up the page a bit.

Im done rubbing it in now anyway


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

looks nice Barry,

We will be in the area from next Thursday, 

How full was the farm site? we were going to try the Municiple a couple of klms nearer to Anncey again


Richard...


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Posting from the middle of lake bourget now.

Richard

the farm site was never full but people arrive quite late so it does get a few in. One side was empty but it's been a bit boggy. 

Free wifi if you ask for the key


----------



## SilverFox13 (Nov 20, 2007)

Barryd said:


> We are on the farm aire at the bottom end of the lake which is smashing. £9 Inc services And hookup.


I would be interested to know the details of the farm aire - we were in Annecy earlier this year and loved being near the lake.

Many thanks.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*View*

Best view of the lake is from the air!

<<<

:roll:


----------

